# Finally Decided to Get a 40" Bluetooth Yesterday



## brickguy221 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yesterday I finally decided to go ahead and get the new 40" Bluetooth Smoker. I bought it at Sams last night. Will put it together sometime today.

I looked at the one at Bass Pro Shop first and with the 6 shelves, it is indeed attractive, but the down side is it is $430  and Sams is $330 and it includes the legs, whereas Bass Pro Shop's doesn't. The only other difference I could see between the two Smokers is Bass Pro Shop's has 6 shelves and Sams has 4 shelves. I have never had a need for 6 shelves, so I couldn't justify spending $100 more at Bass Pro Shop for 2 more shelves plus if you want legs, that is another $47 for a total difference of $147 between the 2 Smokers.

I hope this BT performs more accurate than my Generation 2 has performed......


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Yesterday I finally decided to go ahead and get the new 40" Bluetooth Smoker. I bought it at Sams last night. Will put it together sometime today.
> 
> I looked at the one at Bass Pro Shop first and with the 6 shelves, it is indeed attractive, but the down side is it is $430  and Sams is $330 and it includes the legs, whereas Bass Pro Shop's doesn't. The only other difference I could see between the two Smokers is Bass Pro Shop's has 6 shelves and Sams has 4 shelves. I have never had a need for 6 shelves, so I couldn't justify spending $100 more at Bass Pro Shop for 2 more shelves plus if you want legs, that is another $47 for a total difference of $147 between the 2 Smokers.
> 
> I hope this BT performs more accurate than my Generation 2 has performed......


Congrats Brickguy!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I hope it's Perfect !!

You're right I would only want to 6 racks if I did a lot of Jerky or Beef Sticks.

You did Great !!

Bear


----------



## robcava (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice! Post a pic when you have it assembled.


----------



## acecase74 (Jun 7, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Yesterday I finally decided to go ahead and get the new 40" Bluetooth Smoker. I bought it at Sams last night. Will put it together sometime today.
> 
> I looked at the one at Bass Pro Shop first and with the 6 shelves, it is indeed attractive, but the down side is it is $430  and Sams is $330 and it includes the legs, whereas Bass Pro Shop's doesn't. The only other difference I could see between the two Smokers is Bass Pro Shop's has 6 shelves and Sams has 4 shelves. I have never had a need for 6 shelves, so I couldn't justify spending $100 more at Bass Pro Shop for 2 more shelves plus if you want legs, that is another $47 for a total difference of $147 between the 2 Smokers.
> 
> I hope this BT performs more accurate than my Generation 2 has performed......















image.jpg



__ acecase74
__ Jun 7, 2015


----------



## acecase74 (Jun 7, 2015)

acecase74 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.      I picked this up a cpl weeks ago I have smoked 4 racks of Ribs and 2 pork butts I love it works great


----------



## daricksta (Jun 8, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Yesterday I finally decided to go ahead and get the new 40" Bluetooth Smoker. I bought it at Sams last night. Will put it together sometime today.
> 
> I looked at the one at Bass Pro Shop first and with the 6 shelves, it is indeed attractive, but the down side is it is $430  and Sams is $330 and it includes the legs, whereas Bass Pro Shop's doesn't. The only other difference I could see between the two Smokers is Bass Pro Shop's has 6 shelves and Sams has 4 shelves. I have never had a need for 6 shelves, so I couldn't justify spending $100 more at Bass Pro Shop for 2 more shelves plus if you want legs, that is another $47 for a total difference of $147 between the 2 Smokers.
> 
> I hope this BT performs more accurate than my Generation 2 has performed......


I have the MES 30 Gen 1 (as I repeatedly post) and of the 4 racks I typically use only two of them to feed about 2-6 people, depending on what I'm smoking. When I smoke cheese I typically only use the top three racks. I never use the 4th one--which the water pan hangs from--because I think it's too close to the AMNPS and I think anything on that rack will turn out oversmoked. @Bearcarver, would you agree with this?


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 8, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I have the MES 30 Gen 1 (as I repeatedly post) and of the 4 racks I typically use only two of them to feed about 2-6 people, depending on what I'm smoking. When I smoke cheese I typically only use the top three racks. I never use the 4th one--which the water pan hangs from--because I think it's too close to the AMNPS and I think anything on that rack will turn out oversmoked. @Bearcarver, would you agree with this?


I'm not Bearcarver, but I do agree with you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have never used the bottom rack in my Generation 2 Smoker, so I probably will never use it in my new Bluetooth either.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I have the MES 30 Gen 1 (as I repeatedly post) and of the 4 racks I typically use only two of them to feed about 2-6 people, depending on what I'm smoking. When I smoke cheese I typically only use the top three racks. I never use the 4th one--which the water pan hangs from--because I think it's too close to the AMNPS and I think anything on that rack will turn out oversmoked. @Bearcarver, would you agree with this?


Yes, I feel the same about cold & hot smokes.

My Rack preferences are:

First------------#2

Second-------#1

Third----------#3

And I never use the bottom one, because it's too close to the heating element, even without the AMNPS. IMHO.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 8, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I'm not Bearcarver, but I do agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brickguy, I knew you weren't Bearcarver. I tagged him--or whatever it's called--in the hope that he would weigh in, which he did. You can always count on Bear!


----------



## daricksta (Jun 8, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yes, I feel the same about cold & hot smokes.
> 
> My Rack preferences are:
> 
> ...


Wow--these are my exact preferences too, Bear! When I cook two racks of ribs they're on racks 1 & 2. One lone brisket or pork shoulder goes on #2. When I cold smoke cheese it's racks 1, 2 & 3. And yep, you can add the close proximity of rack #4 to the heating element besides the AMNPS as a reason to make that a NO PLACING FOOD HERE ZONE.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 8, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Brickguy, I knew you weren't Bearcarver. I tagged him--or whatever it's called--in the hope that he would weigh in, which he did. You can always count on Bear!


Rick, I know that. I was only commenting that I  was in agreement with you ....


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 8, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Wow--these are my exact preferences too, Bear! When I cook two racks of ribs they're on racks 1 & 2. One lone brisket or pork shoulder goes on #2. When I cold smoke cheese it's racks 1, 2 & 3. And yep, you can add the close proximity of rack #4 to the heating element besides the AMNPS as a reason to make that a NO PLACING FOOD HERE ZONE.


Rick, I use a rib rack and smoke 4 racks of ribs at a time on rack # 3


----------



## gary s (Jun 8, 2015)

You have heard Bo knows    Bear knows (MES)

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Wow--these are my exact preferences too, Bear! When I cook two racks of ribs they're on racks 1 & 2. One lone brisket or pork shoulder goes on #2. When I cold smoke cheese it's racks 1, 2 & 3. And yep, you can add the close proximity of rack #4 to the heating element besides the AMNPS as a reason to make that a NO PLACING FOOD HERE ZONE.


You got it DOWN !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Exactly the same things I do---All of them!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 9, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, I know that. I was only commenting that I  was in agreement with you ....


Thanks, Brickguy. I wasn't sure.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 9, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> You got it DOWN !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just goes to show, Bear, that great minds think--like you!


----------



## daricksta (Jun 9, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, I know that. I was only commenting that I  was in agreement with you ....


Thanks, Brickguy. I wasn't sure.


Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, I use a rib rack and smoke 4 racks of ribs at a time on rack # 3


Son of a gun, Brick! My wife gave me this very same rack for Father's Day two years ago! I've only used it on my Weber charcoal kettle grill. I like it but what I don't like is how hard it is to get the ribs out of it since they stick in some places. The times I've used it I've had problems leaving some meat behind on it.

I think my problem has been is that I don't spray it down with grilling spray before placing the ribs in. Do you spray yours? Do you cook your ribs using the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 methods or variations thereof?

I also have to check out the dimensions of the rack to see if it will fit inside my MES 30.


----------



## gary s (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats again on your smoker

Gary


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 9, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Thanks, Brickguy. I wasn't sure.
> 
> Son of a gun, Brick! My wife gave me this very same rack for Father's Day two years ago! I've only used it on my Weber charcoal kettle grill. I like it but what I don't like is how hard it is to get the ribs out of it since they stick in some places. The times I've used it I've had problems leaving some meat behind on it.
> 
> ...


Rick, I spray the rack with Pam. Probably helps a bit, but sometimes a rack that might be a bit thick will stick slightly anyhow, but not bad enough to leave meat of any amount behind other  than maybe alittle tiny piece or so 1/3  the size of a dime. I don't smoke full size slab ribs. I do either St Louis Style or Baby Back ribs, depending which might be on sale. I smoke approx 3 hrs or until I see the meat is shrunk up on the bone leaving approx 1/2 - 5/8 inch or so bone exposed. I then take them out and spray real light with water, wrap them in foil and put back in for approx 1 hr. Then remove, bring in house and let sit for approx 30 minutes and by then they are almost and sometimes are falling off the bone. I don't unwrap and put back in for an hr. Usually total time is 4 to 4 1/2 hrs. 

The time could change with my new Bluetooth. Reason is I used to set my Gen 2 Smoker at 210-215 degrees, but found out later the real temp (using an oven thermometer on a shelf for a more accurate temp)  was 235-250 degrees. The last ribs I did, I set Smoker temp at 205 and when I saw oven thermometer saying 230 degrees, I lowered the temp to 195. Took ribs out at 3 hrs and proceeded as described above. Prior to that, they were sometimes having to be taken out as early as  2 1/2 hrs, then wrapped for an hour. I enver could understand why they were getting done so fast at such a low temp until I bought an oven thermometer and used it to check and found the real temp was 35 degrees or more too high. To sum it up, my ribs have been more like 3-1-0 and not 3-2-1. 

This may all change with my new Bluetooth ... Stay tuned .....


----------



## daricksta (Jun 9, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, I spray the rack with Pam. Probably helps a bit, but sometimes a rack that might be a bit thick will stick slightly anyhow, but not bad enough to leave meat of any amount behind other  than maybe alittle tiny piece or so 1/3  the size of a dime. I don't smoke full size slab ribs. I do either St Louis Style or Baby Back ribs, depending which might be on sale. I smoke approx 3 hrs or until I see the meat is shrunk up on the bone leaving approx 1/2 - 5/8 inch or so bone exposed. I then take them out and spray real light with water, wrap them in foil and put back in for approx 1 hr. Then remove, bring in house and let sit for approx 30 minutes and by then they are almost and sometimes are falling off the bone. I don't unwrap and put back in for an hr. Usually total time is 4 to 4 1/2 hrs.
> 
> The time could change with my new Bluetooth. Reason is I used to set my Gen 2 Smoker at 210-215 degrees, but found out later the real temp (using an oven thermometer on a shelf for a more accurate temp)  was 235-250 degrees. The last ribs I did, I set Smoker temp at 205 and when I saw oven thermometer saying 230 degrees, I lowered the temp to 195. Took ribs out at 3 hrs and proceeded as described above. Prior to that, they were sometimes having to be taken out as early as  2 1/2 hrs, then wrapped for an hour. I enver could understand why they were getting done so fast at such a low temp until I bought an oven thermometer and used it to check and found the real temp was 35 degrees or more too high. To sum it up, my ribs have been more like 3-1-0 and not 3-2-1.
> 
> This may all change with my new Bluetooth ... Stay tuned .....


OK, I'm tuned but I'm still thinking. I always set my smoker at around 225-235° for whatever I'm smoking. I only smoke St. Louis or baby backs, never a rack of spareribs. Oops--I tell a lie! I bought two racks of spareribs once so I could trim them St. Louis style myself. Watched a couple of You Tube videos first and then found it was fairly easy to do. The last time I smoked ribs I didn't foil them, which convinced me to foil them from then on. Besides that I cooked them for 7 hours when I should have only cooked them for 6. Time got away from me. With grilling, it's such a hassle to get the ribs out of the rack that I haven't foiled them. The last time I grilled ribs in the rack (which was after the smoked ribs) I slightly undercooked them in about 2.5 hours or so.

As far as 3-2-1 or 2-2-1, I also include "variations thereof" because I might go 3-2.5-.5 or whatever if I'm late applying the foil and/or unwrapping the foil for various reasons. But I've read to basically use 3-2-1 for St. Louis and 2-2-1 for baby backs.

I also go by the way the ribs look which is why I knew the smoked ribs were overcooked but was surprised the grilled ribs were not done enough. It's harder to grill ribs because besides the hassling (for me) with the rib rack there's applying the mop and the finishing sauces and having to manage the heat in the BBQ using indirect heat with the lump charcoal (typically I use briquettes) in two Weber charcoal fuel holders on each side of the rib rack. When the ribs are done I just put them on a platter and bring 'em to the dining room and just let them rest for about 15 minutes.

I decided to spray the rib rack from now on. I'll use Weber Grill 'N Spray which I prefer to Pam. I'm an inveterate and compulsive label reader and I just like the ingredients used in the Weber better than other similar sprays.

OK, I'm back to staying tuned and watching this space for some BRICKGUY221 QVIEWS, BABY!!!!! Haven't seen hardly any Bluetooths in action yet.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 9, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> OK, I'm tuned but I'm still thinking. I always set my smoker at around 225-235° for whatever I'm smoking. I only smoke St. Louis or baby backs, never a rack of spareribs. Oops--I tell a lie! I bought two racks of spareribs once so I could trim them St. Louis style myself. Watched a couple of You Tube videos first and then found it was fairly easy to do. The last time I smoked ribs I didn't foil them, which convinced me to foil them from then on. Besides that I cooked them for 7 hours when I should have only cooked them for 6. Time got away from me. With grilling, it's such a hassle to get the ribs out of the rack that I haven't foiled them. The last time I grilled ribs in the rack (which was after the smoked ribs) I slightly undercooked them in about 2.5 hours or so.
> 
> As far as 3-2-1 or 2-2-1, I also include "variations thereof" because I might go 3-2.5-.5 or whatever if I'm late applying the foil and/or unwrapping the foil for various reasons. But I've read to basically use 3-2-1 for St. Louis and 2-2-1 for baby backs.
> 
> ...


I have Pellets coming towards the end of this week from A-MAZE-N-PELLETS. Waiting on them. This will be my first expeience with Pellets, so that will be a learning experience for me. I may do some Brats this Sunday. As for Smoking ribs, pork loins, pork tenderloins, etc. that will be the week of 6-21 as we are having a sort of family reunion that week with our 5 kids (all married with kids). Two live locally in OK with one in NY, one in CA, and one in China.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 9, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I have Pellets coming towards the end of this week from A-MAZE-N-PELLETS. Waiting on them. This will be my first expeience with Pellets, so that will be a learning experience for me. I may do some Brats this Sunday. As for Smoking ribs, pork loins, pork tenderloins, etc. that will be the week of 6-21 as we are having a sort of family reunion that week with our 5 kids (all married with kids). Two live locally in OK with one in NY, one in CA, and one in China.


Outside of the two local kids, the other three are just about as widespread as you can get.

A few things to keep in mind about using wood pellets: 1. I never nuke mine and have never needed to. Some of the pellets I'm using I've had in my uninsulated garage in their original plastic bags for two years and they light up fine and stay smoking until they turn to ash.

2. You will not--or should not--see the same volume of smoke that you've seen with wood chips. What you will see is the famous Thin Blue Smoke unless you're cooking at high temperatures and the pellets start to burn more quickly. Todd designed the AMNPS to slowly burn wood pellets and it excels at that. With TBS you should never have oversmoked, harsh-tasting meats again (if that's been a problem). My wife didn't start to _really_ like my BBQ until I switched from chips to pellets.

3. I spent two years lighting my AMNPS with a propane torch. This year I switched to gelled alcohol to ignite them (with a flame of course) and that's all I'm using from now on.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 10, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Outside of the two local kids, the other three are just about as widespread as you can get.
> 
> A few things to keep in mind about using wood pellets: 1. I never nuke mine and have never needed to. Some of the pellets I'm using I've had in my uninsulated garage in their original plastic bags for two years and they light up fine and stay smoking until they turn to ash.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips- information Rick. Always appreciated. I have the gelled alcohol coming with the pellets.

As for smoking with chips as I have been doing for 2 years on the MES as well as several years prior on a charcoal Hasty Bake Grill,

http://shop.hastybake.com/collections/charcoal-grills?_ga=1.54579563.1399650552.1433914599

I have had complaints at times of "too much smoke", especially with more potent chips such as Mesquite and Hickory.

On the Gell, do you just put a bit on some pellets on the end of the row or how do you do it?


----------



## foamheart (Jun 10, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I have had complaints at times of "too much smoke", especially with more potent chips such as Mesquite and Hickory.


Easy fix, learn the smokes characteristics. Any wood can be used with any meat if you teach your hand that there is more than one amount of smoke that can be measured.

A light hand with hickory and mesquite. A gentle hand with Oak and pecan. Most fruits and nuts are your lighter smokes but not always the case. Just learn when to use less smoke.

Our smokes are what we most like but sometimes sepecially with city folk and ladies they have a more delicate pallet. My Mom would eat my smoked food but not my Pop's cause he never thought of going a bit lighter on the smoke. He only had one way. When cooking for a crowd you have to consider thier pallets.


----------



## jted (Jun 10, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Outside of the two local kids, the other three are just about as widespread as you can get.
> 
> A few things to keep in mind about using wood pellets: 1. I never nuke mine and have never needed to. Some of the pellets I'm using I've had in my uninsulated garage in their original plastic bags for two years and they light up fine and stay smoking until they turn to ash.
> 
> ...


After using wood and chips in other smokers it was hard for me to grasp the concept of thin blue smoke in a MES  till I saw this picture.





  

There are lots of examples but this one posted by BMUD14474 several years ago is great. Here is some of my TBS.

View media item 336334   Jted


----------



## gary s (Jun 10, 2015)

Good example


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 10, 2015)

I smoke NY Strip Steaks in my MES using mesquite wood chips. Doesn't take long to smoke the steaks, so a quick smoke is needed.

My question here is ....  for the 15-20 minutes or less that it takes for the steaks, will the mesquite pellets provide enough smoke in that amount of short time?


----------



## daricksta (Jun 10, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Thanks for the tips- information Rick. Always appreciated. I have the gelled alcohol coming with the pellets.
> 
> As for smoking with chips as I have been doing for 2 years on the MES as well as several years prior on a charcoal Hasty Bake Grill,
> 
> ...


I only use wood chips over charcoal briquettes when I grill just to add a layer of flavor. They burn up so fast oversmoking isn't a problem.

I bought my gelled alcohol at Lowes but it wasn't in squeeze bottle form I was looking for. I have to spoon it out of a can. What I do spread a couple of spoonfuls on top of the wood pellets from the front of the AMNPS to about an inch back. I also spoon it over the torch hole in front and for extra measure I apply it under the AMNPS the same way I applied it on top of the wood pellets. All this may be overkill but it gets the flames going around the pellets and lights them so they stay lit. After about 20 minutes I blow out the flames and then blow on the pellets to get the red cherry. Frequently it re-ignites the flame and I blow that out right before I place the AMNPS--lit end toward the rear wall--into the smoker. All this more of less conforms to Todd's and Bear's written procedures for lighting it. I've had zero problems with the AMNPS going out during a smoke after lighting it this way. The only reason I now will not see smoke rising out of the top vent is because the wood pellets have all turned to ash.

I wouldn't spread the gel on a full row of pellets because then you'll have the entire row burning at the same time.


----------



## dr k (Jun 10, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I only use wood chips over charcoal briquettes when I grill just to add a layer of flavor. They burn up so fast oversmoking isn't a problem.
> 
> I bought my gelled alcohol at Lowes but it wasn't in squeeze bottle form I was looking for. I have to spoon it out of a can. What I do spread a couple of spoonfuls on top of the wood pellets from the front of the AMNPS to about an inch back. I also spoon it over the torch hole in front and for extra measure I apply it under the AMNPS the same way I applied it on top of the wood pellets. All this may be overkill but it gets the flames going around the pellets and lights them so they stay lit. After about 20 minutes I blow out the flames and then blow on the pellets to get the red cherry. Frequently it re-ignites the flame and I blow that out right before I place the AMNPS--lit end toward the rear wall--into the smoker. All this more of less conforms to Todd's and Bear's written procedures for lighting it. I've had zero problems with the AMNPS going out during a smoke after lighting it this way. The only reason I now will not see smoke rising out of the top vent is because the wood pellets have all turned to ash.
> 
> I wouldn't spread the gel on a full row of pellets because then you'll have the entire row burning at the same time.


Rick you need an empty hand soap pump dispenser, some small flip top container or a $1 marinade injector syringe.  I have marine grease in a marinade injector syringe for hard to reach applications. 

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jun 10, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Rick you need an empty hand soap pump dispenser, some small flip top container or a $1 marinade injector syringe.  I have marine grease in a marinade injector syringe for hard to reach applications.
> 
> -Kurt


Those are great ideas, Kurt. Thanks. We're about out of liquid hand soap in a small pump dispenser so when it's empty I'll clean it out and try it on for size as an alcohol gel dispenser. We have a cheap injector but I plan to use it as well, a marinade injector at some point.

I tried to be neat with spooning the gel but that went out the window two smokes ago when I was rushing to start the smoking process since I was running late.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 11, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> I smoke NY Strip Steaks in my MES using mesquite wood chips. Doesn't take long to smoke the steaks, so a quick smoke is needed.
> 
> My question here is ....  for the 15-20 minutes or less that it takes for the steaks, will the mesquite pellets provide enough smoke in that amount of short time?


Any answers-thoughts on my question in the quote above?


----------



## dr k (Jun 11, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Any answers-thoughts on my question in the quote above?


Some chefs sear steaks then put in the oven to finish. Some set the oven as low as 170*F till they hit the IT they want. Or reverse sear it and put in the oven first then sear.  The reverse sear threads are helpful.  Since you get more smoke into the steak when you sear last.  You just have to lower the temp on the MES so it's in the smoke longer (without cranking up the smoke) till around 110*F IT then throw it on a 1000*F cast iron skillet or charcoal/gas grill till it's done (a minute or so each side.)  Or cold smoke the raw steaks  with the AMNPS with mesquite pellets.  The 40*F to 140*F within 4 hours rule for safe cooking gives you plenty of time in the smoke before cooking it the way you normally grill steaks or finish in the MES.    

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Jun 12, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Any answers-thoughts on my question in the quote above?


I think Dr. K has an excellent idea there. I think if you cook the steak low and slow over mesquite or whatever wood you choose for about an hour and then sear it over high heat anyway you choose you'll get the smoky, perfectly cooked steak you're after. I don't know a lot about but I wonder if slow cooking it to an I/T of 110° would be too low? I don't know if a quick sear would give you those extra 25° for medium rare if there's not much of a carryover from cooking it in the smoker. Maybe you should do a test run using a cheap cut of steak.


----------



## mummel (Jun 12, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Outside of the two local kids, the other three are just about as widespread as you can get.
> 
> A few things to keep in mind about using wood pellets: 1. I never nuke mine and have never needed to. Some of the pellets I'm using I've had in my uninsulated garage in their original plastic bags for two years and they light up fine and stay smoking until they turn to ash.
> 
> ...


I can confirm smoking at high temps is not a good idea with the AMPS.  When I was seasoning my MES 40 BT two days ago at 275, a second row got lit, and when I opened the door, it ignited a flame on the pellets.  I dont think there was a flame until I opened the door, but its bad news if it ignites and flames away inside. 

I need to start posting more vids.  Easily to explain what Im seeing haha.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2015)

mummel said:


> I can confirm smoking at high temps is not a good idea with the AMPS.  When I was seasoning my MES 40 BT two days ago at 275, a second row got lit, and when I opened the door, it ignited a flame on the pellets.  I dont think there was a flame until I opened the door, but its bad news if it ignites and flames away inside.
> 
> I need to start posting more vids.  Easily to explain what Im seeing haha.


Where did you have your AMNPS ?

The original AMNS with Sawdust in it used to jump rows at between 210° and 230°, so the heavier tray with double interior walls was invented to use pellets in at higher heat. I have never had my AMNPS with pellets light up or jump rows at any temp I can get from my MES 40. I could see this happening if the rows are filled too full and/or placed too close to the heating element.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Jun 12, 2015)

Dennis advised using the Cabelas included sausage hanger as a stand for the AMPS on the bottom left of the smoker.  It fit's perfectly.  It was no where near the element.  I also underfilled this one vs maxing it out on that smoke on my grill a few weeks back (which worked fine too), so overloading wasnt the problem.  I have no explanation for why it jumped rows or lit up.  I wrote it off as a fluke but will let you know if it happens again.

Another thing with the AMPS.  At some point my smoke was barely visible.  I opened the door to check the tray, and it was smoking, but the tinest of trickles.  I wish I took a vid.  I dont think that was enough smoke to flavor the meat.  I dont know how long it was like that.  It never went out, but it wasnt producing enough smoke.  I closed the vent a bit, and then after about 10min the smoke stream looked a little better.  What was going on here?  What should I do differently to ensure consistent smoke?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2015)

mummel said:


> Dennis advised using the Cabelas included sausage hanger as a stand for the AMPS on the bottom left of the smoker.  It fit's perfectly.  It was no where near the element.  I also underfilled this one vs maxing it out on that smoke on my grill a few weeks back (which worked fine too), so overloading wasnt the problem.  I have no explanation for why it jumped rows or lit up.  I wrote it off as a fluke but will let you know if it happens again.
> 
> Another thing with the AMPS.  At some point my smoke was barely visible.  I opened the door to check the tray, and it was smoking, but the tinest of trickles.  I wish I took a vid.  I dont think that was enough smoke to flavor the meat.  I dont know how long it was like that.  It never went out, but it wasnt producing enough smoke.  I closed the vent a bit, and then after about 10min the smoke stream looked a little better.  What was going on here?  What should I do differently to ensure consistent smoke?


Hmmm---Very Strange that it jumped rows then.

As for the amount of smoke:

Mine usually starts out light & gets heavier after awhile.

I have names & abbreviations for the smoke I get & take notes:

It usually starts at VLS (Very Light Smoke) Barely visible

Then gets to LS (Light Smoke)

Then LMS (Light Medium)

MS (Medium) Perfect----Visibility cut in half

My AMNPS Smoke very seldom gets higher than this Point, and I consider anything below this to be Great

MHS (Medium Heavy)  Sometimes on a bend I get this, and it's still nice smoke.

HS (Heavy Smoke) Can still see everything inside through the smoke-----If it gets here I pay close attention to make sure it doesn't get heavier.

2HS (Too Heavy Smoke) Can't see through it or barely can see through the smoke. I never get this with my AMNPS or my AMNS with Pellets or Dust.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 12, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Thanks for the tips- information Rick. Always appreciated. I have the gelled alcohol coming with the pellets.
> 
> As for smoking with chips as I have been doing for 2 years on the MES as well as several years prior on a charcoal Hasty Bake Grill,
> 
> ...


This is the first I've heard of Hasty Bake Grills. They're not cheap so apparently they're made in the U.S., at least the Hasty-Bake 256 Gourmet Dual Finish Charcoal Grill is. Why don't you use yours as anymore, Brickguy?

I spread the gel on top of the pellets about an inch in from the fire hole. I also slather it inside the fire hole and on the bottom of the AMNPS similarly to how I do it on top of the pellets. It might be overdoing it but I want to surround the pellets with fire so that in about 10-20 minutes they're completely lit and stay lit even after I blow out the flames. I always blow on the pellets to get that bright red cherry before I insert it into the MES. Many times it re-ignites the fire which I then just blow out again. The whole idea is to get the pellets sufficiently going outside the smoker so that, with adequate airflow, it'll stay lit inside the smoker until either you're done cooking or all the pellets have been used up.

I've used both hickory and mesquite wood pellets in the AMNPS and I haven't add any problems with too much smoke like I did when using chips. I use hickory for pork ribs, turkey breast, and cheeses, mesquite for tri-tip, and I've used both oak or hickory for beef brisket. Using the AMNPS none of them came out oversmoked.

That's why I think the maze design makes it perfect for the MES because the smoke is released slowly but steadily as the pellets burn up the rows. I smoked a beef brisket for 11 hours two weeks ago but only about 6-7 hours of it was unfoiled and the smoke was beautifully infused into the meat instead of being overpowering and harsh. I was never able to achieve that with wood chips in the MES.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 12, 2015)

mummel said:


> I can confirm smoking at high temps is not a good idea with the AMPS.  When I was seasoning my MES 40 BT two days ago at 275, a second row got lit, and when I opened the door, it ignited a flame on the pellets.  I dont think there was a flame until I opened the door, but its bad news if it ignites and flames away inside.
> 
> I need to start posting more vids.  Easily to explain what Im seeing haha.


I think you're the 2nd guy--or maybe the same one!--who wrote about the AMNPS flaming up when the MES door opened. As I've posted a few times, one time I had a dirty hi temp cutoff switch on my MES 30 and the temp went up to 295°F degrees. The AMNPS was burning in both directions and I have no idea how _that_ happened. I filled it up again after letting the heat escape from my smoker but the temp shot back up to 295° and the pellets were again all burnt within 30 minutes. After the smoke was over I remembered both Todd telling me about the hi temp switch previously so I cleaned it and have never had that problem again.

But my point is that despite all that high heat and burning wood pellets (which is also a testament to the great airflow inside the MES 30 Gen 1) I had no flames raging inside the smoker. Perhaps I was just lucky. I blame it all on @Bearcarver anyway. He was the one who motivated me to try smoking a chucky/chuckie and it was my first and (to date) only one. It stalled at 160° for something like 5 hours and despite being in the smoker, my kitchen oven, AND my convection microwave oven, the IT never got above 190° over two days of cooking. I think that if that evil chuck roast could have set my smoker on fire it would have...


----------



## daricksta (Jun 12, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Hmmm---Very Strange that it jumped rows then.
> 
> As for the amount of smoke:
> 
> ...


Bear, I assume you know exactly how much smoke is generated by the AMNPS at various points because of your R&D days with Todd. As for me, I can tell you how much smoke I see wafting out of the top vent and I can tell you how it looks when I open the smoker door to do whatever has to be done. It always looks the same to me and that's a nice flow but not an overflow of smoke. But then I spend my time during the smokes inside the house on the computer or watching TV with my trusty ET-733 Receiver right beside me!

I thought I had a problem two smokes ago with lighting the AMNPS. I couldn't seem to get it to stay lit. Only later on did I figure out that on that nice, bright sunny day, during the 20 minute burn before sticking it inside the MES, the AMNPS was producing light but textbook TBS which I couldn't see in the bright sunlight. I was used to heavier amounts of smoke to start off with. Once I figured that out, I inserted the AMNPS into the smoker and it performed flawlessly to the end of the cook.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Bear, I assume you know exactly how much smoke is generated by the AMNPS at various points because of your R&D days with Todd. As for me, I can tell you how much smoke I see wafting out of the top vent and I can tell you how it looks when I open the smoker door to do whatever has to be done. It always looks the same to me and that's a nice flow but not an overflow of smoke. But then I spend my time during the smokes inside the house on the computer or watching TV with my trusty ET-733 Receiver right beside me!
> 
> I thought I had a problem two smokes ago with lighting the AMNPS. I couldn't seem to get it to stay lit. Only later on did I figure out that on that nice, bright sunny day, during the 20 minute burn before sticking it inside the MES, the AMNPS was producing light but textbook TBS which I couldn't see in the bright sunlight. I was used to heavier amounts of smoke to start off with. Once I figured that out, I inserted the AMNPS into the smoker and it performed flawlessly to the end of the cook.


Actually I can tell the light smoke by looking at what comes out of the top vent, but when it gets heavier I can only tell how heavy by looking through the glass in my door, probably because that's what I've been going by for 5 years.

At the beginning of my first Winter of smoking I was fooled by the smoke coming out of the top vent. It looked like TBS, but it was the same thing coming from my breath hitting the cold air.

I looked through the glass, and there was no smoke in the smoker. My AMNPS had stopped smoking (Cherry pellets!!!).

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 12, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Actually I can tell the light smoke by looking at what comes out of the top vent, but when it gets heavier I can only tell how heavy by looking through the glass in my door, probably because that's what I've been going by for 5 years.
> 
> At the beginning of my first Winter of smoking I was fooled by the smoke coming out of the top vent. It looked like TBS, but it was the same thing coming from my breath hitting the cold air.
> 
> ...


That's a funny story! But you just taught me something about the AMNPS, which is why you're my mentor. I assumed that the AMNPS but out nothing but TBS but there have been a few times the smoke output from the top vent was heavier and I thought there might be something wrong. I don't smoke in cold weather so all the smoke exiting the MES is just smoke. But I think that different woods burn differently; some burn faster and produce more smoke while other burn more slowly and produce primarily TBS. I think that Pitmaster's Choice (which includes cherry) burns more slowly than red oak wood pellets. Here's where it would be nice to keep a journal--which I don't--but I think that hickory and mesquite are also slow burning. I've got other types of wood pellets but not enough experience with them to judge the rate they burn at.


----------



## mummel (Jun 12, 2015)

Can you guys maybe post a vid so I know what to look for?  Something just doesnt feel right.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 12, 2015)

mummel said:


> Can you guys maybe post a vid so I know what to look for?  Something just doesnt feel right.


Mummel, this video doesn't show a MES but it does a great of showing TBS and thick, bitter smoke (the wrong kind of TBS).



Are you using your AMNPS? You've got the MES 40 Bluetooth--right?


----------



## mummel (Jun 12, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Mummel, this video doesn't show a MES but it does a great of showing TBS and thick, bitter smoke (the wrong kind of TBS).
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using your AMNPS? You've got the MES 40 Bluetooth--right?



Thats right Rick, check this thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/203357/going-to-try-my-first-butt-tomorrow/40#post_1395222


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 12, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> This is the first I've heard of Hasty Bake Grills. They're not cheap so apparently they're made in the U.S., at least the Hasty-Bake 256 Gourmet Dual Finish Charcoal Grill is. Why don't you use yours as anymore, Brickguy?
> 
> I spread the gel on top of the pellets about an inch in from the fire hole. I also slather it inside the fire hole and on the bottom of the AMNPS similarly to how I do it on top of the pellets. It might be overdoing it but I want to surround the pellets with fire so that in about 10-20 minutes they're completely lit and stay lit even after I blow out the flames. I always blow on the pellets to get that bright red cherry before I insert it into the MES. Many times it re-ignites the fire which I then just blow out again. The whole idea is to get the pellets sufficiently going outside the smoker so that, with adequate airflow, it'll stay lit inside the smoker until either you're done cooking or all the pellets have been used up.
> 
> ...


Rick, the Hasty Bake Grills are made in Tulsa, OK with the first one being made in 1948, I think it is, so they have been around a long time. Mine is this one ...

http://shop.hastybake.com/collectio...-bake-legacy-131-powder-coated-charcoal-grill

It is approx 8+ years old. I think I paid around $800 for it. They smoke really-really great and once you get the coals right, they hold the temp really well for a long period of time. You just have to learn thru experience with it when to add charcoal bisques or if using charcoaled wood to maintain that temp ... usually about once an hr at most.

I used mine up until approx 2 years ago at which time I bought the MES 40" Generation 2.0 Smoker and found it easier to smoke with the MES, so I pretty much quit using the Hasty Bake except for Hamburgers now and then and I have even smoked Hamburgers with good results in the MES. 

For wood chips in the MES, I have been using Hickory-Apple mixed 2/3-1/3 and  also Jack Daniels more than the Hickory-Apple Mix on ribs, pork loins, etc. ... Mesquite on Tri-Tips rubbed with a rub called Pappys  . Also use Mesquite on Steaks. Cherry or Apple on some Chicken and Pecan on some chicken, depending what I am fixing. Peach on pork tenderloin coated with maple syrup and a home made rub and a home made sauce. I haven't tried brisket yet nor pulled pork nor cheese.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Mummel, this video doesn't show a MES but it does a great of showing TBS and thick, bitter smoke (the wrong kind of TBS).
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using your AMNPS? You've got the MES 40 Bluetooth--right?



Great Video Rick !!

Keep that handy for Newbies & others.

Some people think that thick heavy smoke is good, but it's not good on anything, and that video shows the difference!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 15, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, the Hasty Bake Grills are made in Tulsa, OK with the first one being made in 1948, I think it is, so they have been around a long time. Mine is this one ...
> 
> http://shop.hastybake.com/collectio...-bake-legacy-131-powder-coated-charcoal-grill
> 
> ...


Right now the Hasty Bake site isn't accessible so I'll check it later. Hickory/Apple is an interesting mix that would work really well with pork. Yep, ya gotta use mesquite on tri-tip if you're gonna do it right. That's my preferred wood. For Daddy's Day, my daughter requested grilled ribeye steaks so that I could use the meat rub she bought me (it looks outstanding) and who am I to say no to grilling steaks on _my_ day? I'm smoking the ribeyes in my MES over mesquite wood pellets to about 130-135° IT and then I'll finish them on my Weber charcoal kettle grill over high heat for the sear. I'll the steaks for me and my boy to about 140° but the wimmensfolk like theirs well done so I have to ruin their steaks (I should just buy them chuck steak and be done with it!).

I'm not familiar with Pappy's but I already have commercial rubs and when I'm feeling industrious I make my own rubs and BBQ sauces from recipes in my various BBQ/grilling cookbooks--just like you do.

Tomorrow will mark the day of my first smoked pulled pork. I plan to smoke it over pecan and apple wood pellets. I've smoked beef brisket twice, with this last time being the best I've ever produced. I've smoked cheeses twice--very easy to do but but you have to still control the interior heat buildup inside the smoker even while cold smoking. The smoking pellets produce enough heat to soften and even partially melt the cheeses.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 15, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Video Rick !!
> 
> Keep that handy for Newbies & others.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear. But that means I gotta go back and save that link. So be it.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 15, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Right now the Hasty Bake site isn't accessible so I'll check it later. Hickory/Apple is an interesting mix that would work really well with pork. Yep, ya gotta use mesquite on tri-tip if you're gonna do it right. That's my preferred wood. For Daddy's Day, my daughter requested grilled ribeye steaks so that I could use the meat rub she bought me (it looks outstanding) and who am I to say no to grilling steaks on _my_ day? I'm smoking the ribeyes in my MES over mesquite wood pellets to about 130-135° IT and then I'll finish them on my Weber charcoal kettle grill over high heat for the sear. I'll the steaks for me and my boy to about 140° but the wimmensfolk like theirs well done so I have to ruin their steaks (I should just buy them chuck steak and be done with it!).
> 
> I'm not familiar with Pappy's but I already have commercial rubs and when I'm feeling industrious I make my own rubs and BBQ sauces from recipes in my various BBQ/grilling cookbooks--just like you do.
> 
> Tomorrow will mark the day of my first smoked pulled pork. I plan to smoke it over pecan and apple wood pellets. I've smoked beef brisket twice, with this last time being the best I've ever produced. I've smoked cheeses twice--very easy to do but but you have to still control the interior heat buildup inside the smoker even while cold smoking. The smoking pellets produce enough heat to soften and even partially melt the cheeses.


Rick, I have a Son that lives in CA. He taught me the Mesquite - Pappys thing  a few years ago as it seems that is one of the favorites in CA. I have heard the Tri-Tips originated and CA and became so popular that they began moving East, true or not, I have no idea.

We have been smoking our steaks with Mesquite in the MES for the 2+ years we have had this Smoker. Love it that way as they come out so perfect every time. More perfect than on the charcoal grill.

I haven't smoked Beef Briscut yet, mostly because you can't buy one that weighs less than 10-12 lbs and up around here. I want one like 4# and they don't have them that small here, so that should it turn out bad or I don't like it, Yeah, I could cut one in half and freeze the other half, but if I didn't want to do it again, then I would be stiuck with a piece I didn't want. I am not out all that much. When I decide to try Briscut, I will be seeking your and Bear's advice on how to do it.

Haven't tried Cheese yet either as I have no idea how-where to start ... sigh


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, I have a Son that lives in CA. He taught me the Mesquite - Pappys thing  a few years ago as it seems that is one of the favorites in CA. I have heard the Tri-Tips originated and CA and became so popular that they began moving East, true or not, I have no idea.
> 
> We have been smoking our steaks with Mesquite in the MES for the 2+ years we have had this Smoker. Love it that way as they come out so perfect every time. More perfect than on the charcoal grill.
> 
> ...


BG,

Brisket is NOT one of my Specialties. All I ever did was a few small flats, because my Son does the Full Packers.

If you ever want to make a Brisket, I would check with "Gary S". In my opinion, he is the Brisket goto guy.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 15, 2015)

°


Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, I have a Son that lives in CA. He taught me the Mesquite - Pappys thing  a few years ago as it seems that is one of the favorites in CA. I have heard the Tri-Tips originated and CA and became so popular that they began moving East, true or not, I have no idea.
> 
> We have been smoking our steaks with Mesquite in the MES for the 2+ years we have had this Smoker. Love it that way as they come out so perfect every time. More perfect than on the charcoal grill.
> 
> ...


Brickguy, in central California there's a beautiful town called Santa Maria. It used to be a small town but like almost all things California it's a LOT bigger than when I first drove past it some 50 years ago. If you ever read about Santa Maria Tri-Tip it started here over mesquite wood. Steven Raichlen has a recipe for it but it appears you've already got it down on your own.

I've never smoked a steak in my life so, on Father's Day I'm going to try it and risk losing the love of my daughter if I screw it up.

I see you live in Oklahoma. Do they have any Kroger or Kroger-owned stores or Safeway stores in OK City? In most supermarkets you can't find a brisket flat that weighs over 7 lbs. If I want a big, honking brisket with both the point and flat I go to Costco. Brisket's the easiest meat in the world to smoke in an MES. Apply the rub, choose the wood pellets to fill the AMNPS with, get everything started and go to town. Using a therm like the ET-733, your only job for about 6 hours is to monitor the smoker and IT temps. At about 6 hours or when the brisket IT is 160-175° you foil it with some foil juice and cook it to an IT of 200°. At that point I unfoil and mop it with BBQ sauce for about 30 minutes and you've got outstanding real deal BBQ brisket. I've sure you've read my multiple posts bragging about how well mine turned out. I cooked it 11 hours but it may have been done an hour sooner.

As for cheese, once again the AMNPS is your friend. You can fill it with hickory or apple wood or whatever you want in whatever combo you want but those are the two classic smoking woods for cheese. What Todd recommended--and what I do--is fill a couple of half gallon plastic milk jugs with water ( I fill them 1/2 to 3/4 full) and stick them in the freezer. Even with cold smoking the pellets will generate enough heat to soften or partially melt the cheeses. This past winter I bought a couple of Qmatz from Todd which will prevent the cheeses from sinking through the racks. I've tended to smoke the cheese a couple of hours too long.  By then the ice had melted back into water and was no longer good for keeping the temp down. Anyway, I fill the three top racks of my MES 30 with cheeses. All I've smoked up to now has been mozzarella (not the fresh stuff) and sharp cheddar. Next time I'm going for Gouda, Edam, Jarlsberg, and Provolone. You can produce smoked cheese in a MES that's as good as anything you can buy in a supermarket.

Yes, when you're ready to try brisket and cheeses Mr. Bear and I will be happy to help. As in most things with my MES, I know what to do and what _not_ to do.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2015)

Thought I'd furnish the Illustration for my good friend Rick.

This is an old picture, as you can see it was in my MES 30.

The Jug is filled about 3/4 full & frozen.

This is how we keep our MES cool:

View media item 379555


----------



## daricksta (Jun 15, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thought I'd furnish the Illustration for my good friend Rick.
> 
> This is an old picture, as you can see it was in my MES 30.
> 
> ...


This is very interesting. What I did was place two 1/2 gallon jugs lengthwise (facing front to back) on the 4th rack just above the water pan. That way I had use of all 3 top racks. I didn't use an aluminum baking pan; I just laid them right on the rack. Just goes to show there are a lot of routes to get to the same destination.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> This is very interesting. What I did was place two 1/2 gallon jugs lengthwise (facing front to back) on the 4th rack just above the water pan. That way I had use of all 3 top racks. I didn't use an aluminum baking pan; I just laid them right on the rack. Just goes to show there are a lot of routes to get to the same destination.


Yup,

In this case I only needed the top two racks, and if you look close I was using my AMNS instead of my AMNPS.

The AMNS uses Dust and it doesn't put out as much heat as the AMNPS with pellets.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jun 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup,
> 
> In this case I only needed the top two racks, and if you look close I was using my AMNS instead of my AMNPS.
> 
> ...


I looked closely--for me, anyway--and I thought it was the AMNPS with, I guess very tiny and compact pellets. OK, I didn't look_ that _close. I had distractions all around me.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jun 16, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> OK, I'm tuned but I'm still thinking. I always set my smoker at around 225-235° for whatever I'm smoking. I only smoke St. Louis or baby backs, never a rack of spareribs. Oops--I tell a lie! I bought two racks of spareribs once so I could trim them St. Louis style myself. Watched a couple of You Tube videos first and then found it was fairly easy to do. The last time I smoked ribs I didn't foil them, which convinced me to foil them from then on. Besides that I cooked them for 7 hours when I should have only cooked them for 6. Time got away from me. With grilling, it's such a hassle to get the ribs out of the rack that I haven't foiled them. The last time I grilled ribs in the rack (which was after the smoked ribs) I slightly undercooked them in about 2.5 hours or so.
> 
> As far as 3-2-1 or 2-2-1, I also include "variations thereof" because I might go 3-2.5-.5 or whatever if I'm late applying the foil and/or unwrapping the foil for various reasons. But I've read to basically use 3-2-1 for St. Louis and 2-2-1 for baby backs.
> 
> ...


Rick, I tried the Weber Spray on my Rib Rack Sunday and it worked really well. Waaayyyy better than Pam. When done smoking, by wife wiped-rinsed it off in the sink, then put it in dishwasher and it came out of dishwasher sparkling clean. Also sprayed the racks to my Bluetooth Smoker and they too cleaned up very easy. Treated them same as the rib rack in that she wiped-rinsed them off in the sink and put in dish wsher and they came out looking brand new. That Weber Spray is great stuff.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 16, 2015)

Brickguy221 said:


> Rick, I tried the Weber Spray on my Rib Rack Sunday and it worked really well. Waaayyyy better than Pam. When done smoking, by wife wiped-rinsed it off in the sink, then put it in dishwasher and it came out of dishwasher sparkling clean. Also sprayed the racks to my Bluetooth Smoker and they too cleaned up very easy. Treated them same as the rib rack in that she wiped-rinsed them off in the sink and put in dish wsher and they came out looking brand new. That Weber Spray is great stuff.


I bought the Pam grilling spray to save money in addition to my already having the Weber. Well, you get what you don't pay for. Even though the Pam has a cottonseed oil base it flames up just like canola oil does. That BBQ instructor I've talked about recommended spray a cooking grill over hot coals with canola spray since the flame up would burn off all the meat and stuff stuck to the cooking grate and make brushing it clean easier. He demo'd it on both a Traeger and a BGE and it worked. I've tried it on my Weber One Touch Silver but the flames didn't last nearly long enough. With that idiot Pam spray the flame follows the line of spray almost back to the can! I'm now just using the Pam (two cans, unfortunately) as a cooking grate cleaner just to use up the cans. But you're right; the Weber is the best out there and it doesn't flame up that much. I always let the grate heat up over the charcoal, brush it off since that's when it's easiest to brush clean, and then I spray it with the Weber.


----------

